# Six week scan



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi I had a scan at 6 weeks and 3 days on Tuesday.  Was told prior to scan we may not be able to detect heartbeat.  Unfortunately, there was an empty sac.  I was then told that it could still possibly be too early and would rescan next Tuesday. I would think more than a sac should be seen at this point??  We tried calling to get an earlier scan with little luck and so are going for a private scan tomorrow as the waiting is very stressful.  I only had a slight (brown) bleed at 4wks a day prior to bfp.  Is there still any hope or is it still possibly too early?  Thanks any help is appreciated.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As they have said to you, it could still be too early, so theres always hope that implantation could have just happened later.  By 6 weeks, you would expect to see a  fetal pole.  Let me know how things have gone today,

I'll be thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Sadly, it wasn't meant to be.  Empty sac.  Have been told to still go in for scan upcoming Tuesday- I'm guessing to verify it for the 3rd time.  Honestly, don't want to go for yet another scan, knowing things aren't well.  Have been told I can either miscarry naturally or go through D&C.  Unsure, what I wish to do yet.  Thank you again for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry hun 

I went through the same thing, it's awful.  Don't know if it helps to have my personal opinion, (it's not a professional one), I chose to have the tablets to make me miscarry, and it took days, and two lots of 8 hours of bleeding and pain, I ended up with a d&c anyway, as it hadnt worked, and wished I had gone for that in the first place, just so it was over and done with.  A friend had the tablets also and was fine, it worked, and she managed ok with it,

I'm thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

First, I'm sorry you had to go through that and for your personal loss, yet, am very pleased to see you now have a little one.  

I am leaning towards having a d&c.  During my first m/c, I ended up bleeding very heavily whilst in hospital (which was horrific) and a d&c was eventually performed.  I fear there being tissue left if I go for a natural m/c and having to rush into hospital; I'm also not sure how I would cope.  Am just slightly concerned about possible damage to lining.  Though, I'm certain they're ever so careful nowadays.

Thanks again.  I'm of course, very upset by it all but still hopeful that things shall work out for us in the future.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I hope it does for you   

I was told that it was extremely unlikely for it to happen again, when it has happened once,

Am thinking of you 

emilycaitlin xx


----------

